# Party Props



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I finally took pics of some of the party props I have made so far for my vampire party. 
http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n244/tallula_g/Party Props/?start=0

My napkin blood bag packets, 2 napkins & fork stapled into plastic bags with labels. All are packed into a $dollar store ice chest with a shipping label.

Toe pincher coffin I made out of pink foam sheets.

Favor bag holder I made out of pink foam sheets and skeleton from Big Lots. The sign he is holding is made out of craft foam and painted. 

My favor bags and the contents, including the shot glasses I got printed from Discount Mugs. 

My beer crypt made out of pink foam sheets. I bought 2 big tubs that are used for brick mortar at Home Depot for $4.50 each to put inside. The ice and beer will be in the tubs.

I have made more than this and I am working on more, I will post more pics as I take them.

Has anybody else got pics of what they have made so far? If so please post them!!!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Great work tallula!

All these props I was preparing for my party and you reminded me that I need a beer tub!!

I don't have any pictures yet, but your beer tub inspired me to make one for my Fairy Tale theme - it's going to be in Snow White's room --> they'll be a dummy snow white on my long dinning room table with food all around her -- the room is going to have the seven dwarfs pictures on the wall to represent it's there cottage. I'm going to have fake tools hanging on the wall - pick, axe, etc. But NOW, I'm also going to make a mining cart for the beer. Wooo!!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I love it! Especially the blood bag packets & cooler! Very original.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! Looks great! You put some really nice detail on everything!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, you guys! I am finishing up a shipping crate (like the one Dracula was in on the ship). It is made out of pink foam, plastic chains, a fishing net and a hand I made out of paper mache will be sticking out. I made a shipping label that says shipped by Jonathen Harker and I bought a green flourescent tube (the kind that goes under cars) to go inside of it and hopefully It will have fog coming out of it on party night. I am also working on a a fog chiller, signs for my different tents (Draculas Castle, Mina's Parlor, Seward Asylum and Carfax Abbey), a faux fireplace and I want to get started on a Mud Monster Dracula (my first Mud Monster project!). I will post the pics as I go along. Cross your fingers that I get it all done!!!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

DeadTed said:


> Great work tallula!
> 
> All these props I was preparing for my party and you reminded me that I need a beer tub!!
> 
> I don't have any pictures yet, but your beer tub inspired me to make one for my Fairy Tale theme - it's going to be in Snow White's room --> they'll be a dummy snow white on my long dinning room table with food all around her -- the room is going to have the seven dwarfs pictures on the wall to represent it's there cottage. I'm going to have fake tools hanging on the wall - pick, axe, etc. But NOW, I'm also going to make a mining cart for the beer. Wooo!!


A mining cart with ice (diamonds) inside will look awesome. I can't wait to see your creations!!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

DeadTed, 

Your dining room is going to look awesome.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Tallula,
Where do you get all your ambition from? LOL That's an impressive to-do list. Do you have any helpers?


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Only me, I'm a hyper hypo! that and I don't have any kids. My sister has two and she thinks I'm insane! Luckily my mom, sis and two of my friends are going to help set everything up. 
Oh and it helps to have insomnia!


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice decorations and ideas Tallula!
The beer tub is really cool.
Seeing your early-bird start is making me want to get started on my own right now!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh *giggle giggle* I love it.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Tallula,
My parents think I'm insane too. But Mom always helps me sew my costume & comes over early before the party to help with food prep.

I have a neighbor coming over to help some, so that helps a bunch! (Wish she was there after 12+ hours of paper mache) 

Looking forward to seeing more of your pics. It gonna look great!


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

*Coffin*

Impressive.... you must be very artistic!

Had a question on the coffin, you painting is so realistic, did you use one of those rubber faux wood grain tools that are so popular on the home improvement show to get the wood grain look or did you free hand it? Curious about your technique.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

bbshop, I actually carved the design into the foam with a pencil and the cheap set of wood carving tools you can buy at Wally World. I also made nail indentions by pushing down on the foam with pencil eraser. It is actually really easy, you don't have to be very artistic to acheive it! This was actually my first foam prop. It's the paint that really makes it come to life. 

I painted is solid black with indoor latex paint and then put a layer of brown on the top with a foam brush and wiped it off with a dish rag. And then I finished it off with cheap-o cupboard handles from Home Depot. I do have one of those wood graining tools but I haven't tried it yet. I thought it would be neat to get cardboard boxes and paint them with the wood graining tool to make them look like wood crates.

By the by the hardest part is cutting it out!!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I just added some new pics of what I finished, Dracula's crate from his voyage to England!
I also finished two of the signs for my tents/garage.

I made the crate out of pink foam, carved and painted it to look like wood and painted the inside white ( a little tip my bro in law gave me to make the light brighter). I then painted white plastic chain with silver Plasticoat spray paint, flat black and rusty brown. I made a shipping label, dyed it in tea and burnt it to make it look old. I made the hand out of pulp paper mache covered with strip paper mache, I made the veins out of calking and painted it all with crackle paint. The finger nails are acrylic nails painted black and glued on. The light inside is an under car neon tube. I finished it all off with a decorative fish net.

The signs are made of pink foam. I'm working on a Seward Asylum and Mina's Parlor sign.

I also got my 6 foot tall fireplace made of foam all cut and glued today. I will post pics after I get it painted.


----------

